# What is your favorite product you hit pan on?



## mochajavalatte (Mar 11, 2010)

Mine is my Hyper Real powder and I know I know. I can get it online...but somehow that little metal circle MAKES ME SAD!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






What's yours? Limited Edition? Do you have backups?


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Mar 11, 2010)

Mines Satin Taupe eyeshadow, not LE or anything but I'm proud I've like used almost a whole pan of something


----------



## January (Mar 11, 2010)

Haha other than MSFN's and concealers - I've only hit the pan on two eyeshadows (Vanilla & Blanc Type)... as soon as I saw the pan - I was like "Ohhhhhh no, I'm almost out" hahaha


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 11, 2010)

I just hit bottom on my fluidline! it took me 1 1/2 years!!


----------



## Purple (Mar 11, 2010)

Smoke & diamonds eyeshadow


----------



## marquise (Mar 11, 2010)

I've hit pan on a few eyeshadows but I've had to replace Shroom and Woodwinked once or twice. I use them pretty much everyday.  I've also had to replace my MSFN - I love that powder. 

I'm nearly out of one of my favourite lipsticks - Blow Dry, which was a limited edition (I think it was part of the Blonde, Brunette Redhead Collection). I did get a backup but I wish I had a backup for my backup!


----------



## divineflygirl (Mar 11, 2010)

Woodwinked eyeshadow, for sure! I'm almost finished with my blacktrack fluidline as well!


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Mar 11, 2010)

Carbon (TWICE!), Hepcat, and Ricepaper.


----------



## mochajavalatte (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok a year and a half on Fluidline!? I'm impressed! LOL 
My MSFNs are just hitting pan as well (after quite some time) because I use so many different powders on the regular but also because I get much darker in the summer....


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 12, 2010)

Pollen eye shadow is the only MAC shadow that I have hit pan on.  Luckily I have a back up!


----------



## luhly4 (Mar 12, 2010)

i'd have to say solar white e/s from the cool heat collection. i use it in my tear duct pretty much everyday, i love the look that it gives.

no backups. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope they repromote it soon, because all i have left of it is the edges around the pan, and it's very minimal.


----------



## La_Vernis (Mar 12, 2010)

My only MAC so far has been freshwater. That was way back in High School. My collection has grown enough lately that I have more to choose from I never use anything that consistently anymore. I remember feeling sooo proud of myself haha, I wonder why that is?


----------



## tarnii (Mar 12, 2010)

Studio Fix Powder in N3. It is so hard to find foundations that are truly neutral, not too yellow/orange or too pink. I am queen of the unfinished bottle of foundation so I did do a little happy dance when I hit the bottom of my first one, I am onto number 3 now.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 12, 2010)

Pressed Blot Powder (the 5th one now!) and Studio Sculpt concealer


----------



## Civies (Mar 12, 2010)

I've almost hit pan on satin taupe e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! But that's the only eyeshadow that comes even close to hitting pan ..


----------



## Susanne (Mar 12, 2010)

Blush Springsheen. I wear it at least every other day. Yay it is from the perm line!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 12, 2010)

For me:

Blushbaby Blush
Pink Swoon Blush
Vanilla Eyeshadow
Hue Lipstick


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 13, 2010)

I'd say... Vanilla e/s & Pink Swoon blush. These are really work-horse shades for me, and I just recently hit pan on both. So glad they're perm!


----------



## Caderas (Mar 15, 2010)

Pearl CCB!!  I used it over a 3-year period where when I first got it, used it as an eyeshadow base (yuck), put it away for a year or so when I got UDPP.. and then finally pulled it back out and used it as a gorgeous all-over highlight!  So glad it's permanent<3


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 16, 2010)

Alpha girl beauty powder. There's nothing exactly like it.


----------



## SuSana (Mar 16, 2010)

It's a tie between All That Glitters & Phloof!


----------



## PinkBasset (Mar 16, 2010)

I've only hit pan once - Vanilla e/s.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 16, 2010)

oh dear... yesterday i hit pan on the refil of my sheer mystery face powder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wish mac stocked refills of this product all year around!


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Mar 16, 2010)

MSFN
Blacktrack fluidline twice
Studio fix powder
Vanilla eyeshadow twice
Carbon eyeshadow
Handwritten eyeshadow
Concrete eyeshadow
Gesso eyeshadow (Im pale enough in winter to use this as a brow highlight every day)
Mystery eyeshadow
Dark edge eyeshadow
Shadowy PRO sculpting powder.

Yes I love my brown eyeshadow


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Mar 16, 2010)

My favvvv product I hit pan on is Vanilla eyeshadow and many a time, Ive bought backups because I KNOW Ill use them


----------



## Hilly (Mar 16, 2010)

Phloof shadow, Blot powder, black track fluidline


----------



## n_c (Mar 16, 2010)

naked lunch and brule e/s


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 16, 2010)

I've hit pan on:
Pink Venus e/s
Dark Edge e/s (wish I had a backup of that color!)
Tempting e/s
Style Snob e/s
Studio Fix Powder in NW50
Blacktrack fluidline (it took me about a year to hit bottom!)


----------



## VintageAqua (Mar 18, 2010)

Most of mine are perm so I feel lucky...

Strada (mourning the dc'ed!)
Naked lunch e/s
Studio fix NC30
Blacktrack fluidline  
Cork e/s

Luckily I have like 3 strada backups, its the perfect contour for me.


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 19, 2010)

MSFN & Studio Fix Powder are the only things i've hit pan on because I re-apply often.

I would hit pan on blacktrack, but it dries up before I finish one


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 28, 2010)

Just hit pan on my Studio Fix powder and I'm so excited because I never hit pan on anything, and never use anything up completely. Also hit pan on my favorite drugstore highlight shade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Woo!


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 28, 2010)

Shroom and expresso.


----------



## nids (May 11, 2010)

Blacktrack fluidline
Amber lights


----------



## fallenang3l211 (May 11, 2010)

i hit the pan like 3x each on shroom, mulch & carbon.  
i hit the pan 2x on print and nehru!
i hit the pan 2x on sunbasque and format!
andd i hit the pan 3x on refined golden bronzer!

i'm almost at the pan on brule and soba!

i also went through multiple select sheer pressed powder, studio fix powder, studio fix fluid, however i no longer use these products.  i used these same products for 6 years before exploring other products from mac!


----------



## cool username (May 11, 2010)

I hit pan on my mineralize blush Hand Finish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



its on Ebay but I'm nervous about that lol


----------



## xjslx (May 12, 2010)

I'm close to hitting pan on my MAC Vanilla pigment.... it has gotta be the most versatile product ever.  I use it for both eye & face highlight!


----------



## bestbehaviour22 (May 14, 2010)

Naked Lunch eyeshadow TWICE!!
And Plink! lipstick...


----------



## Senoj (May 25, 2010)

Ricepaper eyeshadow. My fav highlight eyeshadow. It's on my list of things to get next.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 25, 2010)

I've hit the pan on countless Blot powders.
I use to wear Studio Fix Powder so I hit the pan on like 3 of those back in the day.
I need to start wearing eyeshadow more often so that I can hit the pan on some of those. :-(


----------



## MAChostage (May 25, 2010)

(Besides Blot Powders...)

Vex and Patina e/s!  The only ones I've ever hit the pan on, and I've still got a way to go with them.


----------



## MissxMetal (May 27, 2010)

Black Tied E/S
Phloof! E/S
Gold Deposit MSF


----------



## Skyandholly (May 28, 2010)

The Studio Fix Powder in NC15.


----------



## Luiza_T (May 31, 2010)

Select Sheer Pressed Powder and Blot Pressed Powder, both in about 6 months. 

I've hit the pan other times with other brands though.


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 2, 2010)

Probably Shroom.  I'm on my 12th (used this shade a long long time).  I try to use Blanc Type more often now


----------



## kc8 (Jun 2, 2010)

Shroom, Vex, Espresso and a lot of blot powders.


----------



## marusia (Jun 2, 2010)

The last product to hit pan on was Pinch o Peach...that was, until I discovered MAC's mineralized makeup. Now my favorite blush combo is nuance under shimpagne! Pretty.


----------



## sa'raimilan (Jun 15, 2010)

All that glitters e/s 
Studio Tech foundation 

needs more!!!!! lol


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 16, 2010)

I hit the pan and finished my first Painterly p/p. Now i've hit the pan on the second one. Painterly is the best base ever! I have also finished MSFN's in medium and medium plus (one of each, I wear the darker one in summer). I'm also on my second Blankety l/s which is my HG nude lipstick.

I'm now very close to hitting the pan on Blanc Type and Blacktrack f/l


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 16, 2010)

I just hit the pan on Fawntastic CCB.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Jun 16, 2010)

Ive hit pan on these before: Sheer pressed powders, Stuido Tech powder, and Studio Fix powders, probably a few of each. No e/s have hit pan, except Electra and thats only because it shattered..now its a powder


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jun 16, 2010)

Retrospeck & Relaxing eyeshadows. So scared about finishing Relaxing as it was LE and hard to find now! I also hit the pan on an MSFN.


----------



## pinguina (Aug 15, 2010)

I hit pan on my MSFN recently, which I'm so excited about! I was afraid it'd be one of those products that would take years to use up.


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 15, 2010)

For me:

MSFN Natural loose and pressed (several times)
SFP several times

Nylon
Ricepaper
Tilt
Espresso
Bamboo
Star Violet

Rizzo l/s
Velvet l/s
Alumina l/s
O l/s
Shag l/s
Oh Baby l/g
Ruby Woo l/s

SF concealers


----------



## Lyssah (Aug 16, 2010)

I finally hit the pan on Dazzlelight - i use it with everything.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Aug 16, 2010)

oh geeze... ive hit the pan on blacktrack f/l 2x
Hyperreal foundation in NC300 (i miss it so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 2x
shroom e/s
solar white e/s
woodwinked e/s
retrospeck e/s 2x
amber lights e/s
bronze e/s
High Tea l/s 2x (its my HG nude)
c-thru l/g 2x
redhead MSF
Warmed MSF (man oh man what i would DO for another Warmed MSF.. i'd trade someone my once used Petticoat for it lol)

im sure theres a ton more but thats just off the top of my head


----------



## enfusraye (Aug 16, 2010)

oh man...

select sheer pressed x3
high tea lipstick
viva glam V x2
plush lash black x2
style blush


luckily they're all perms!


----------



## sobe (Aug 16, 2010)

Carbon eyeshadow.


----------



## thiscarmen (Aug 17, 2010)

Brule e/s
Patina e/s
Copperplate e/s
Mocha blush


----------



## Rioselva (Aug 17, 2010)

naked lunch. Love it!


----------



## franken_stein (Aug 19, 2010)

Blacktrack fluidline for sure. Hit pan but not completely used up, and when that happens, definitely a repurchase. 

I've had my MSFN for about a year now, and still only a dent in it! I use it all the time though, definitely a favorite. How long have you guys used yours before hitting pan on those? Maybe I use very little at a time!


----------



## LC (Aug 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_I just hit bottom on my fluidline! it took me 1 1/2 years!!_

 
holy crap i go thru one every 2 months


----------



## LC (Aug 19, 2010)

i use products a LOT for jobs...i hit pan on the most:

blanc type eyeshadow
black track
MSFN medium
vanilla eyeshadow
wedge eyeshadow
mocha blush
and charcoal brown eyeshadow
and i go thru about 2 zoomlashes and 1 plushlash every month

again..i don't use hardly any of this on me..mostly clients, i swear i dont apply makeup 24/7 on myself lol


----------



## pinguina (Aug 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franken_stein* 

 
_Blacktrack fluidline for sure. Hit pan but not completely used up, and when that happens, definitely a repurchase. 

I've had my MSFN for about a year now, and still only a dent in it! I use it all the time though, definitely a favorite. How long have you guys used yours before hitting pan on those? Maybe I use very little at a time!_

 
I think my MSFN is just over a year old.. I'm guessing it'll probably take me a couple more months to completely use it up though.


----------



## versace (Aug 22, 2010)

MSFN i love it!


----------



## MatryoshkaDoll (Aug 24, 2010)

Close to hitting pan on my Pinch O Peach blush!  It's been one of my favorite everyday blushes.


----------



## Jemma28 (Aug 27, 2010)

patina
copperplate
carbon
shroom
blacktrack
emote


----------



## Jishin (Aug 27, 2010)

Blacktrack fluidline and All That Glitters eyeshadow


----------



## daantje3 (Aug 29, 2010)

brule, shroom and ricepaper are both second pans already, crystal and painterly pp are showing bottoms now


----------



## xphoenix06 (Aug 29, 2010)

MAC Cleanse off oil x2


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 2, 2010)

This morning, I just hit pan on my MAC mineralized skinfinish natural powder in Light/Medium.  Gonna need a new one


----------



## cool username (Sep 2, 2010)

i just hit pan on an eyeshadow for the first time, Nylon! it is my favorite highlighter.


----------



## nychick1384 (Sep 7, 2010)

There is a serious dent in my Retrospeck. No pan yet, but I'm hoping it's soon because I've never hit pan before
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it makes me sad.


----------



## lauraglou (Sep 7, 2010)

I've hit pan on:
Vanilla e/s
Woodwinked e/s
Brule e/s

I think I've broken more shadows than hit the pan on


----------



## nychick1384 (Sep 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nychick1384* 

 
_There is a serious dent in my Retrospeck. No pan yet, but I'm hoping it's soon because I've never hit pan before
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it makes me sad._

 
I officially hit pan on Retrospek this morning!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so excited, it's the first time I've hit pany on any of my eyeshadows!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay!!!


----------



## vipervixen (Sep 11, 2010)

Studio fix powders
Blot Powders
MSFN
Soft Brown e/s


----------



## kobie (Sep 12, 2010)

-Painterly PP - although it took me a whole year of using it every day!
- Shroom
-Midimauve LS will be the first I have used up, a very unloved colour in IMO!


----------



## chromatrix (Sep 12, 2010)

Carbon.


----------



## Aijuswhanakno (Sep 16, 2010)

Dollymix and Ambering Rose blushes


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 17, 2010)

MSFN Just finishing off my second in about 2 years


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 18, 2010)

My MSFN in Light/Medium is completely gone and i'm hitting pan on Blanc Type eyeshadow, perfect highlighter for me.


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 27, 2010)

Just hit pan on Trace Gold Blush the other day. I was in complete shock and kind of excited too >_< It's my first time ever hitting pan on a blush but I use it as a highlighter.


----------



## jungleland (Sep 27, 2010)

I finished my Style Snob... I have a back-up, thank God!
( MAC please repromote it soon, thanks!).
I finished also some lipgloss like She loves candy and Lust.


----------



## LeopardLove (Sep 27, 2010)

Sunbasque and All That Glitters. I also am really close to hitting pan with Nylon lol.


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 28, 2010)

I went through several Blacktracks, and I hit the pan on Select Sheer Pressed Powder.. I use both of these every day =)


----------



## miagirl07 (Sep 30, 2010)

Cubic blush. I am so proud!!


----------



## Lyssah (Sep 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LC* 

 
_holy crap i go thru one every 2 months_

 
 wow! I've been using mine since feb 2008 - I still haven't hit the pan on it!


----------



## RevengeISsweet (Oct 1, 2010)

Humid eyeshadow, I used to wear it almost every day. Greens were like my go-to-look but when I hit pan I stopped using it because I didn't want to run out lol silly because it's permanent. AND I hit pan on Nylon MONTHS ago, and it's still not gone. It's kind of annoying me actually, I want to b2m that baby! It just has this one TINY little piece hanging onto the side of the pan.


----------



## bubbleheart (Oct 3, 2010)

Shush Tendertone - one of the only lipglosses I've ever actually finished.  I have 3 more backups.  
Equality Lipstick - its not entirely finished but is pretty darn close - my most perfect nude.  I have 2 more backups.

Im really slow to use up products....I guess because I never really use any one thing every single day.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Oct 4, 2010)

shroom e/s, magnetic fields e/s, word of mouth MES trio, MSFN, soft n gentle MSF


----------



## LoraBrook (Oct 4, 2010)

Painterly and Shroom 

How is it that I own tons of ES and wear the same 2 or 3 all the time???


----------



## minnie_moo (Oct 6, 2010)

Shroom is the only e/s I've ever had to re-purchase, I've also hit pan on Omega so I'll probably grab another soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My second Blot Powder has also just run out!


----------



## poirot0153 (Oct 8, 2010)

I love when I hit pan on favorites. I feel like I am getting my money's worth out of it.  

Vex - the only eyeshadow I have completely used up and repurchased
Mineralize Foundation SPF 15 in NC42 and NC40 - have repurchased (LOVE!)
Cha Cha lipglass - nearly finished the tube; less than 1/3 left
Shroom eyeshadow
High Tea lipstick - used up one tube already & repurchased
Rubia lipstick - getting pretty low and I don't have a back-up :-(
Cavalier lipglass - finished completely; no backup for that one either
Sunny Boy lipglass - nearly finished with the tube


----------



## gerberairis (Oct 9, 2010)

my MSFN and viva glam cyndi lipstick!


----------



## Care (Oct 9, 2010)

blot powder!


----------



## beautenoir (Oct 18, 2010)

expresso e/s.  i use it for my eyebrows everyday so it gets a lot of playtime!


----------



## marquise (Oct 18, 2010)

My MSFN, Shroom, Woodwinked and Viva Glam V lipgloss!


----------



## HarIeyQuinn (Oct 18, 2010)

MAC snob lipstick
  	carbon eyeshadow
  	blot powder
  	blacktrack fluidline


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 19, 2010)

Patina eyeshadow - my second one, I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this!

  	Nymphette lipglass

  	Syrup lipstick

  	I always feel a sense of achievement when I hit pan/come to the end of a lipglass tube!


----------



## xsuzyqx (Oct 20, 2010)

Plink! l/s

  	I've gone through several now, and when it went on the goodbye list on the MAC website I stocked up like it was the apocalypse!  It's my "my lips but better" shade and it's perfect for regular day-to-day wear.


----------



## dxgirly (Oct 20, 2010)

Just hit the pan on Smoke & Diamonds *tear*


----------



## starfire123 (Oct 22, 2010)

I hit the pan on my second Bronze eyeshadow there is a huge whole in the middle dime sized!!! I already ordered a third one. 
  	I have already hit pan on my mulch eyeshadow but I will not repurchase it just yet I want to finish some on my other browns first


----------



## Chrystia (Oct 27, 2010)

I hit the pan on a few LE items that I'm sad about.

  	Afterdusk Powder Blush from Moonbathe-my second favourite blush ever after Enough Said from Red She Said (bought two back ups lol)
  	Gold Spill Mineralize Skin Finish- LOVE! I'm typically not  MSF fan unless its the natural ones, but for some reason I love this one.
  	Clair de Lune eyeshadow from Moonbathe - So beautiful. And I've only a tiny bit on the rims of the pan, but i can't seem to let it go.
  	Rich Flesh- N Collection

  	I'm also sad that I'm halfway through my Your Ladyship pigment and Sweet Sienna pigment from Antiquitease. What beautiful colours.


----------



## nychick1384 (Oct 27, 2010)

I hit pan on my Studio Fix powder last week...and I'm super excited! Hitting pan just makes me feel justified for having as much makeup as I do


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 5, 2010)

grand entrance shadow - need to find a back up!
  	MSFN, I go through one every 8-9months
  	Bare Study Paint Pot


----------



## EUSHANNASIA (Nov 6, 2010)

aria eyeshadow and well dressed blush.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Nov 6, 2010)

Mineralize Skinfinish Foundation, Bare Necessity Dazzleglass, Dior Addict Ultra Gloss in Jersey Pink, Cargo Water Resistant Bronzer in Light, Stila E/S in Kitten, aaaand many mascaras


----------



## geeko (Nov 7, 2010)

MSFN - medium
  	Beautiful Iris eyeshadow (this is the ONLY MAC e/s which i've hit pan on)
  	Lightful ultracharge powder foundation


----------



## patty88 (Nov 20, 2010)

Studio Fix powder in NC40 --- once, and on 2nd one
  	Bobbi Brown corrector --- twice, and on 3rd one
  	Bobbi Brown concealor-to-go (discontinued item) ---- once, then lost it.  Darn it, I was going to use it as to transfer some BB corrector and other concealors.
  	Bobbi Brown bone and banana eyeshadow --- once, but still have some left
  	The Body Shop blush in Golden Pink --- once, but still have some left
  	Cornsilk (in old tortise-shell container, now discontinued) --- once, 2nd one has been misplaced, and have a 3rd backup, but in a new packaging now that it has come under the Sally Hansen brand.
  	Mac eyeshadow (discontinued item) in Haze --- once, and can't find this wonderful duochrome color anywhere.


----------



## mochajavalatte (Jan 25, 2012)

I am revisiting some of my old posts (boring day at work) and I realized since I posted this I've gone through another Hyper Real Powder and have only ONE left. I'm pretty much mourning the DC of this and thought I'd see if anyone else is maybe running out of backups of their faves  If so, I feel your pain~!!!


----------



## afulton (Jan 25, 2012)

I hit pan on Satin Taupe!


----------



## BeautyMarkedx (Jan 26, 2012)

All That Glitters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Not limited edition so no backups, but definitely going to repurchase.

  	Others are just MSFs from daily use. Always replace them when they run out.


----------



## Romina1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Pearl ccb, it's been 6 months I hit pan on it, I use it almost every day, especially in winter
  	Mineralize Foundation SPF15, I hit it very quickly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , I got another one the next day but I have almost never used it since then, lol
  	Studio Finish concealer. It's been more than a year using it every day, I hit pan but I only use the very middle of it, it is still more than half in there
  	Morange lipstick, I had to buy a new one, it's my favourite!

  	I can't believe that I will hit pan on an eyeshadow or blush some day...


----------



## PinkBasset (Jan 28, 2012)

Since my last post, I've hit pan on (besides Vanilla e/s), Brule, Golden bronzer (the only bronzer ever that I've got this much use out of, I love it!) and couple of MSFN's. I have a serious dip in Omega, I use that for my brows, I'm thinking that will be next that I hit pan on.


----------



## martiangurll (Feb 3, 2012)

I finally hit pan on something--Flower Mist Dew BP.  Huzzah!


----------



## meleftie (Feb 11, 2012)

Hush CCB, Antiqued and Texture ES (my go to combo when I am feeling blah)


----------



## Edelmc (Feb 11, 2012)

Shell ccb! I love my highlighters!!!


----------



## geeko (Feb 13, 2012)

to add on... Yogamode beauty powder

  	and finished 3 or 4 bottles of P plus prime skin base visage
  	1 tube of P plus prime fortified enhancer in illuminating
  	4 bottles of mac cleanse off oil


----------



## xJustgirlie (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow, how do you make the word of mouth work for you? It has NO color payoff.. Only the highlight color is decent.



Nzsallyb said:


> shroom e/s, magnetic fields e/s, word of mouth MES trio, MSFN, soft n gentle MSF



 	I've only hit pan on the MSFN, I didn't quite like it as everyone does. Maybe I'll once I buy a new one haha.


----------



## PinkBasset (Feb 20, 2012)

I hit pan on Blanc Type yesterday!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Mar 5, 2012)

Juiced eye shadow.


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 5, 2012)

Mine is Dainty MB, I already bought  a back up.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 8, 2012)

I just finished another Painterly p/p (my 3rd jar) and also my Blanc Type (started 2nd pan today). I've also recently hit the pan in Copperplate e/s and Sculpt powder and about finishing my second tybe of Snob l/s. All of these items will be definite repurchases for me.

  	I haven't been buying much makeup for the last 6 months and it's nice to see things being used.


----------



## deidre (Mar 15, 2012)

The only MAC product I've ever hit pan on is Rubenesque paintpot.  For me, it's my UDPP.


----------



## powderprincess (Mar 15, 2012)

Mac wedge.  Best transition color for the crease.


----------



## colormeblue (Jan 24, 2013)

Brown Down eyeshadow
  	vanilla eyeshadow
  	studio fix powder
  	plum foolery blush
  	blankety lipstick


----------



## colormeblue (Jan 24, 2013)

Brown Down eyeshadow
  	vanilla eyeshadow
  	studio fix powder
  	plum foolery blush
  	blankety lipstick


----------



## underablanketofstars (Dec 15, 2013)

Jest  Falling star  Star violet  Shroom   All staples!


----------



## powderprincess (Dec 17, 2013)

Blanc type Wedge  Patina Shroom Painterly MSFN


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Dec 19, 2013)

Satin Taupe
  MSFN Light


----------



## bluelitzer (Dec 19, 2013)

Patina. It could very well be my all-time favorite eyeshadow.


----------



## geeko (Dec 30, 2013)

Finally hit pan on crystal avalanche e/s after all these many yrs! XD


----------



## bennsgirl (Jan 2, 2014)

blushbaby and a breath of plum.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 18, 2015)

NARS Orgasm or Stila Kitten. Nothing by MAC actually


----------



## Howards End (Jun 18, 2015)

Typographic e/s Myth  Fleshpot Stud Brows


----------



## makeupmaven718 (Jun 20, 2015)

By candlelight msf


----------



## Pirita84 (Jul 4, 2015)

Sable and all that glitters


----------



## HeatherGrinnell (Jul 7, 2015)

Peony Petal! So happy when they made it perm.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jul 9, 2015)

Call Me Gorgeous CSG -- Still waiting for this one to come back.  Also Sparkle, Neely, Sparkle, which is the first powder product I've ever seen pan on :cheer:


----------

